# mitre saw smoking



## bullet (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I have a ten inch mitre saw from canadian tire. Its works ok, I replaced the original 24 tooth blade with a 200 tooth fine blade for cutting baseboard and such, I tried using it for 3/4" hardwood flooring, and it starts to burn the wood, and smokes, Is this blade not appropriate for cutting hardwood? The blade seems sharp enough...


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Did you put it on backwards?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Is it a slider?
If so, it could be that the blade is out of alignment.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Bullet, 
As long as you are cutting across the grain you should be fine. Be sure your material is supported beyond the saw deck if it is more than 3' in length. ..and check the rotation of the blade. Are you cutting hardwood or hardwood laminate?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Are you sure that this is not a plywood blade? If it is, it will burn 3/4" hardwood. BTW, I've never seen a 200 tooth 10" blade, who is the mfgr?


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Sounds like too fine a tooth blade, dull or backwards.


----------



## bullet (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies,
Its not on backwards , and I wish it was a slider, 
Its a fine tooth mastercraft blade, I think it may be too fine 
or made for plywood. I'm cutting solid hardwood flooring.
I will change it to a maybe freud 80 tooth?
The damn blades can get expensive.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

bullet said:


> The damn blades can get expensive.


Try a Forrest blade, they give excellent results.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

It could be its a tablesaw blade. The teeth are different on mitersaw blades. I second the vote for Forrest blades. They will last forever. When they get dull you just send them back to be sharpened. I have two of them, when a blade gets dull I put on the fresh one and the dull one goes in for a sharpen.

For your miter saw.
Forrest 10" blade with 5/8" arbor (most common) 
The blade IS expensive. It will make a crappy saw perform well.


----------



## bullet (Jan 26, 2008)

47 47 was right, I was using a fine tooth plywood blade,
I will look for the blade you recommended,
thanks.


----------

